# 2010 Versa Hatch Lock Reversed??



## BittyAlmond (May 28, 2021)

Hello all, I was looking through the forums, but couldn't find anything about it so here goes...

2010 Versa Hatchback
My passenger front side door was locked and I could not get it open, didn't matter if it was the fob, interior lock button, or even manually, and no auto place would touch it because they didn't wanna mess up the interior. So I reluctantly went to a stealership and got my lock actuator (part 80500 EL01B) replaced, which was a $340+ job (would've been more if I did the $100+ diagnostic).

Well, it turns out it bit me in the ass because the passenger lock works now, but my trunk lock doesn't. It's almost like they did the wiring backwards because now my trunk only opens if the passenger side door is locked and when it's unlocked, the trunk makes a low mechanical whirring sound and does not open. There's no key slot and I don't have it on my fob, so it's just the button on the actual hatch. Called the stealership, but they aren't gonna do anything about it because I skipped the diagnostic so tough luck on me because technically they replaced the actuator and it works.

I know the power for the trunk goes through the passenger side door and the lock positions should correspond with each other, but they're backwards now. I should also mention that before they replaced the front passenger actuator, my hatch did not lock AT ALL. It was always unlocked. I'm willing to deal with it, but would prefer if I could get some ideas on what I can do without taking it back to the stealership. Any help or advice is greatly appreciated


----------

